# Official rules slingshot competition?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

What are the rules or restricions for the types of slingshots that are prohibited to participate in competitive shooting.

Such as must have two bands or must have the traditional type frame configuration.

What is not allowed or considered to be an advantage?

Or does anything go that has a band?


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

You should be allowed with a pickle shooter, glove shooter, or even a band shooter, dgui.

I've seen your videos and photos. You are pretty innovative.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

I think competitions should be as inclusive as possible to allow for greater interest and innovation. If somebody is going to get uptight about it though I would think just having different categories like for non-trad, or wrist-braced or whatever would assuage them although if Rufus Hussey can shoot a quarter out of the air with a little old dogwood fork i think its safe to assume that the big advantage is not usually in the slingshot itself.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

In the ECST all hand held slingshots are legal.No hold back devices,mechanical releases,or lazer sights.You can use your ammo of choice.We supply steel in several differant sizes which is provided free.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

wd40 said:


> You should be allowed with a pickle shooter, glove shooter, or even a band shooter, dgui.
> 
> I've seen your videos and photos. You are pretty innovative.


Thanks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Delaney said:


> I think competitions should be as inclusive as possible to allow for greater interest and innovation. If somebody is going to get uptight about it though I would think just having different categories like for non-trad, or wrist-braced or whatever would assuage them although if Rufus Hussey can shoot a quarter out of the air with a little old dogwood fork i think its safe to assume that the big advantage is not usually in the slingshot itself.


Agreed.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> In the ECST all hand held slingshots are legal.No hold back devices,mechanical releases,or lazer sights.You can use your ammo of choice.We supply steel in several differant sizes which is provided free.


So anything that will hold a set of bands with a pouch is acceptible. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Dgui
All of your slingshots I have seen on the forum are legal.If someone comes up with something odd ball to try and beat the system it will be decided by a panel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Dgui
> All of your slingshots I have seen on the forum are legal.If someone comes up with something odd ball to try and beat the system it will be decided by a panel.


Super.


----------

